
Ask HN: Bad tests better than no tests? - devcheese
I can see this going both ways. But I think a project without tests would be less toxic than a project with bad tests. I&#x27;m curious what your thoughts are on this.
======
viraptor
It depends how bad they are. I'd say the threshold between bad and useless for
me is: 1. Do you have to change unrelated tests to still pass as you add
features? 2. Do the tests ever catch issues as you modify related code?

They may be bad, but if they work and don't get in the way, there's no reason
to remove them. Even if they're useless, you're pretty much guaranteed to
prove yourself incorrect the moment you delete them (you'll introduce an issue
they would catch). In most cases it's better to just leave stuff in until it
can be rewritten properly - removing should be the last resort.

